# Noobs at Hellyer Park Velodrome



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Finally got out to the track for the first time. The Sat sessions are for beginners but because the last several weeks had been rained out there were a whole bunch of racers and only a handful of first timers.

Instruction was quite good. We did low speed paceline work for warmup and to get used to riding on the track. Then we did a mock points race with regroups after each sprint. Then we did mock three up sprints jumping from about 200 meters (see attached pix). I left shortly after that to run errands so can't comment on any other activities. All in all, an excellent, noob friendly experience. I'd highly recommend it to all you NorCal folks if you haven't already tried it - can't get more fun than this for $10 ( or $15 if you have to rent a bike: 5 parking, 5 track fee, and 5 for a rental bike).


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

EVERY Sat you say?? (rain permitting...)

I may have to make sure I get up there 'cause I need the RT&R on the track...

I am SO far out of shape it ain't funny!

M


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yep, every Saturday if the weather permits. See their URL for more info:

http://www.ridethetrack.com/

Highly recommended. If you plan to go regularly, the annual parking pass is a better deal than the day parking passes.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

FYI, just found out that track bike rental a Hellyer Park has increased to $10 starting in '06.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

You got charged $10 for a rental and $5 for the session at this Saturday's session?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

No, I bought an inexpensive Bianchi so I brought my own. But as the instructor went through the fee structure, the $10 bike rental struck me as new - apparently just increased this year. Track fee is still $5.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

I think the $10 charge for rentals was a mistake. The charges are supposed to be:
$5 for a rental for Saturday beginner sessions
$10 for a rental on Wednesday night racing for 5's
$5 for a wheel rental.


----------

